# Error press shutter release button again



## thunderkyss (Dec 24, 2012)

I get this error message every now & again using a Quantaray 28-200mm lens on my D3000. I never get this message on my daughter's D100. 

It also tells me to lock the aperture ring to its lowest setting any time I go beyond 90mm even though it is locked. 

Is my camera screwed up, or should I expect this?


----------



## thunderkyss (Dec 24, 2012)

Another thing I just found out. With that same lense, I can only adjust the aperture to a maximum of 5.6 when in the manual mode, from 3.5 to 5.6. The lens on the D100 is adjustable from 3.5 to 22 but the lense is marked f3.5-5.6

I bought the camera with a Quantaray 28-90mm f3.5-5.6 in manual it adjust from 3.5 to 25 even though the largest number on the dial is 22. 

My D3000 is broke isn't it?


Sorry, that's not exactly true. I found with it reduced to it's lowest size, 28mm, the D3000 will adjust the aperture all the way to 22


----------



## SCraig (Dec 24, 2012)

The aperture notation of f/3.5-5.6 is the maximum aperture at each end of the zoom range.  F/3.5 at 28mm and f/5.6 at 90mm.  At focal lengths in between the maximum aperture will be somewhere in between as well.


----------



## thunderkyss (Dec 24, 2012)

I figured out the reason for the error. There appears to be a little slop in the 28-200mm lens. The tab on the aperture ring barely touches the switch on the camera body. When I rotate the zoom dial, it rotates the lens away from that button. But I can move it back & it works fine. 



SCraig said:


> The aperture notation of f/3.5-5.6 is the maximum aperture at each end of the zoom range.  F/3.5 at 28mm and f/5.6 at 90mm.  At focal lengths in between the maximum aperture will be somewhere in between as well.



Thank you. So, when the f number goes to 22, what is it telling me? Actually, with the lens zoomed all the way out, I can adjust to f39.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2012)

The smaller apertures will be variable, as well.  Figure about 6 stops from wide open to the smallest at a given focal length.

edit: I looks like you lens covers 5-1/3 stops of aperture . . . 

5.6 -> 8 -> 11 -> 16 -> 22 -> 32 (5 stops)  -> 39 = (1/3 stop)
3.5 -> 4 (1/3 stop) -> 5.6 -> 8 -> 11 -> 16 -> 22 (5 stops)


----------



## SCraig (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds to me like something is goofy with that lens.  The lens lock should hold the contacts in solid contact with each other and it should not be reporting itself as an f/39 lens, it is an f/32 lens so you should NOT be able to adjust it to f/39.


----------



## thunderkyss (Dec 24, 2012)

snowbear said:


> The smaller apertures will be variable, as well.   Figure about 6 stops from wide open to the smallest at a given focal  length.
> 
> edit: I looks like you lens covers 5-1/3 stops of aperture . . .
> 
> ...



Had to do a little googling, but I gotcha now, thanks. 




SCraig said:


> Sounds to me like something is goofy with that lens.  The lens lock should hold the contacts in solid contact with each other and it should not be reporting itself as an f/39 lens, it is an f/32 lens so you should NOT be able to adjust it to f/39.



I agree. Thanks.


----------

